# Are you mainly acoustic or electric?



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

After some time here I get the distinct impression that most members are majority electric guitar players. Seems that not so many are, like me, majority acoustic players. Not that I am “anti electric” (I do own a Strat but rarely play it) but I much prefer the acoustic.

So, speak up and be counted if you are mainly acoustic.
(all in good fun, so don’t get offended, anyone ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

Mainly electric, unplugged, so that I don't disturb my wife.
I plug in when she goes out shopping. lol.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Mostly acoustic.

I like electric guitars, I own a few. But 80% of this time, if I’m going to sit down and play it’s acoustic.

Nathan


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mostly acoustic, especially now that I don't have an electric band. No bias, it's just the way I've evolved.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve been an electric player for most of my life. In the past year I’ve changed to a mostly acoustic player.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’d say it’s a pretty even split between the two, perhaps leaning a touch toward acoustic lately.


----------



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

99% acoustic, but trying to learn some electric blues


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

100% acoustic... though a few bear electronics... I don't plug.
For the quiet side we'd say...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Mostly acoustic, though I do own a strat


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

At this point mainly acoustic. Like 95%.

It's just honest and I don't have to be obsessed about pedals.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably 75/25 on the electric side. There's more work and gigs for my electric band, plus band practice, etc. But I jam a lot with friends on acoustic (I do with electric as well, different situations/venues of course). 

At home, I'll pick up either, depending on what I want to do. And sometimes I plug the electric in and turn on a pedal board, sometimes I don't. It's all pretty fluid.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Much like Moot, when the electric band dissolved I hooked up with a friend doing acoustic stuff and now it's primarily that. I miss the band tho.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I used to be mostly electric but in the last couple of years sliding more and more back to my acoustic roots. Now, I am about 90% acoustic and only have one electric guitar, a tele.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Mostly acoustic now, for most of the year at least.

I play electric a lot more in the months leading up to an annual reunion jam I do with some very old friends every Easter weekend.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mostly electric, although I should say I play semi-hollow body guitars. I do play acoustic occasionally when I play with a Celtic band and in an acoustic blues band.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mainly acoustic but moving towards electric lately.

Hadn't played electric since high school a real long time ago but Feb 2017 I suddenly got it into my head to start playing electric again so left work early, went to Cosmo and bought a telecaster. It was a "this has to be done now" kinda thing" ... lol

About half of my songs transferred to electric pretty easy so about 50/50 for content although these days I'm playing electric more often than acoustic.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Mostly electric, but I’ve fallen into a fun group lesson with a bunch of work mates and everyone plays acoustic so when in Rome... There is definitely a time and place for acoustic though.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm 98% Electric. The acoustic is mostly just for campfire jams and parties.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Acoustic. I have an electric that I've had for nearly forty years, but I got out of the habit when I lived in an apartment. I pick it up from time to time but I always end up going back to my acoustic. 

However, the two guitars currently at the top of my "wish list" are both electric. And if I ever start my own band, I'm planning on playing electric - but I figure that's at least four years away.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

80/20, like my acoustic strings. 

I've always been mostly an electric player, but there are times when the acoustic needs to come out. 

I have two electric guitars ( a les paul and a tele) and one acoustic (Harmony sovereign)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Mainly electric, unplugged, so that I don't disturb my wife.
> I plug in when she goes out shopping. lol.


This pretty much fits me as well--I play electric more than acoustic--and often unplugged
When I am the only one home for more than a few minutes, there is at least a 95% chance I'll be plugging one or more into an amp...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Even when I played electric a lot, I always owned a hollow body and often would play it unplugged, so I've probably been at least 50/50 all my life.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

90% electric. I play in a band and we rehearse twice a week. I still love the acoustic though. If I didn't play in a band the ratio might be inversed. But I don't plan on stopping playing in bands. All out rock n roll is like meditation to me.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I would say 95-99% electric for me, but my time is usually dedicated moreso between electric and bass, with the scraps going towards acoustic.

I have been playing my acoustic more this week, and I want to learn some fun campfire songs so I have a reason to take my acoustic camping with me, so maybe it’s an excuse to break my trends.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Whatever they’re paying me to play.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Merlin said:


> Whatever they’re paying me to play.


There is that too...

I've never been paid to gig on electric, just acoustic and bass. "Show me the money!"


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

For the first time in my life, I can really say it's 50/50. When you have an amp with attenuators built in, it's a matter of choice, not opportunity. Likewise, I swallowed my pride and stuffed an LR Baggs Lyric in my HD 28 after 27 years of resisting The Dark Side. It has limitations, but never sounds like a (barf, barf, barf) piezo. 

So, I can play whatever I want at the volume that suits the occasion/room.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Mainly electric, unplugged, so that I don't disturb my wife.
> I plug in when she goes out shopping. lol.


I also mainly play electric unplugged, however, my wife insists that I plug them in when she _is_ home ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

aC2rs said:


> I also mainly play electric unplugged, however, my wife insists that I plug them in when she _is_ home ...


Cool...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

aC2rs said:


> I also mainly play electric unplugged, however, my wife insists that I plug them in when she _is_ home ...


LOL My g/f also wants me to practice more when we're sitting around (maybe she's trying to tell me something????). I remind her that when I'm practicing to an audience, we actually call it 'performing'.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was 95% electric a good 25 years. Now I'm about 60 electric /40 acoustic. There are occasions where I'll only use 1 specific guitar for a week though.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

99% electric. Pull out the acoustic once a year to jam.


----------



## Echotester (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow - good catch 22 situation. Electric mostly. First guitar was a cheap electric that I learned to play on. Crappy P.o.S! But first guitar I bought was a used 12 string acoustic. That was my "go to" for everything I learned. So, I'd say for learning it's acoustic, and when live on stage, it's the electric. But, the acoustic around the campfire just can't be beat. Would be rude of me to drag out the Marshall as you listen to the faint sounds of the loons in the distance, and me blasting out "Still of the Night" on the Strat....


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

If your guitar collection is any indication then I would be mostly electric.
Which I think I probably am.
I would guesstimate I am about 60% electric.
However it is not a true indication, at least for me.
I do have more electric guitars than acoustic guitars but I have just as many basses as I have acoustic guitars and yet I play acoustic guitar far more than I play bass guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## N1kk Ssh (Jun 28, 2017)

Mostly electric... Sometimes I grab my acoustic guitar, but I don't remember where was the last time really. Maybe in 2015 to record an acoustic part for one song on my then-band's album.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

100% acoustic.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

As I got older and my hearing started to go switched to acoustic and never looked back though I must confess wish I had not sold off all of my electric guitars and amps and recording equipment now that my grandson is starting to play and lets just say I let it go for a song only 10% of its value but had to so that I wouldn't change my mind.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Only electric. If I want an acoustic sound, I just fire up an acoustic six or twelve string effects pedal.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 207145


But, but, but .............. shouldn't the electric eel have a Strat or Lester around his, errrr, ummmm, neck? Fake. I think he's actually a singer.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Mainly electric, but since I'm not in a band I'm playing a lot of acoustic. I prefer the sound to an electric if I'm by myself.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> But, but, but .............. shouldn't the electric eel have a Strat or Lester around his, errrr, ummmm, neck? Fake. I think he's actually a singer.


That's one smart eel who knows the dangers of plugging in near water. Must be a bass player!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Never owned an acoustic until 2 1/2 years ago. I'm 90% electric now, not 100%. I have 4 guitars, 3 electrics and 1 acoustic,......... oh, and a bass


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Both


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Acoustic when the wife is sleeping, electric when she is not !!!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been playing since the 60's and I've switched back and forth more times than I can count. I just got a new acoustic so that's where my head is at right now but I'm sure I'll be back to this one soon enough.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

100% acoustic. My first and only guitar, purchased all of three weeks ago.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

50/50 , But runs of one or the other at times . I`ve just been playing a lot of electric the last few years and starting to play the acoustic more again .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It goes in phases for me. For the past year or so I've been playing acoustic almost exclusively but that won't last forever. I figure something, some project or need, will motivate me to plug in again before too long.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

A, most of the time , but then there comes that song, you just have to plug in and use the E.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

If I look at my guitar collection, I would say electric, but I play acoustic 80% of the time... As I get older, the acoustic guitar becomes more and more important.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Bass.
I haven't touched my guitars much in the past four years that I jokingly say that I forget what the top two strings are for. lol


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

5o/5o, ......... i pick up the guitar everyday for a few hours, alternating the guitars each given day,.......one day electric next day acoustic, ......... Even though i have more electric guitars than acoustic ones. I find this way i stay sharp for both.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I go back and forth, changes in yearly cycles, I tend towards acoustic as they are also more often art, the exception, for me, being the old electric jazz guitars. My compromise was a Gretch resonator, that makes some noise unplugged!


----------

